# Rarely seen 1950s Continental Clubman (not mine)



## ccdc.1

Happened upon on eBay this evening: a rarely-seen Continental Clubman model. Looks to be a match for the Clubman advertisement that has been out there on the web...first one I've seen in reality. Not connected to the sale at all, but it does appear to be original and in excellent condition. Priced accordingly, unfortunately, but a good specimen, and a likely affirmation of the details of the model: Brooks saddle, early "Made in Switzerland" engraved Weinmann sidepulls, GB alloy stem, unique (for Schwinn) crankset, etc. all seem correct. http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=202776201975

Anybody seen another one to compare with?


----------



## schwinnderella

Never  seen one anywhere except a picture in the brochure. About perhaps 10 years ago a couple of these surfaced on the old Schwinn forum causing a lot of excitement, but I believe they turned out to be fake. This one looks real to me.


----------



## rennfaron

After looking at this again, the pinstriping design does not match up to the catalog image. It reminded me of a bike I saw on here a while back - https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/53-schwinn-continental-9-sp.87453/ - which has the same exact striping design. Downtube decal is a match as well. Everything else does seem to match up though...


----------



## fordmike65

@Schwinn499 
@GTs58


----------



## SirMike1983

There's this series of lightweights from the 1950s that appear in the catalogs but which almost never seem to turn up. In the early 1950s, the older style "New World" bikes from the 1940s went out and the newer series of World, World Varsity, and World Traveler came in. Above that level there were changes to the Continental line, which got new decorative stripes rather than the winged transfers. But at the same time, it seems like fewer Continentals were being made. We actually see many more of the 1940s Continentals with the wings turn up compared to these later ones with the stripes.

I think you may have found a real one there. That star crankset is uncommon. The gold paint is listed in the catalog and it has the odd, complex pin stripes. It's missing the Clubman transfer on the chainguard, but the equipment looks pretty good to me. Cable routing is different than the catalog, but then that goofy "underneath" rear cable route was something that Schwinn did use on many of its 3-speeds. Granted, this is the first I've seen turn up as well... and I've seen a lot of old Schwinn 3-speeds. Is there a backstory to this bike? It's really clean.


----------



## juvela

-----

Pedals appear Phillips Apollo.


-----


----------



## Alan Brase

This appears to be the same slot, same equipment as a Superior. I think they stopped making New Worlds, and maybe Superiors around 1948 or 49? And then early 1960's Superiors reemerged.
This bike has obvious fillet brazing and no use of electro forging like the New World did. Also has the dagger front mudguard. Rather than the (may I call it "bacon slicer") like British motorcycles used for front number plate.


----------



## rennfaron

Finally someone pulled the trigger. I was wondering when someone would do it. Too cool to pass up.

I am posting this here for record and to aid in search: 1955 Schwinn Gold Continental Clubman - 21" Frame - 3 Speed


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe

just when you think you have seen all the Schwinns .......


----------



## SirMike1983

Big money for a 3-speed, but at least we've gotten to see one. I recall that green 9-speed variation on the CABE awhile back and it also was pretty unique. They would both be really good finds for the person who likes obscure, old Schwinn 3-speeds with fillet brazed frames. Hopefully someone here bought it and we can see it more.


----------



## Alan Brase

Pretty sure they were built in "the cage"  by the same few men that made Paramounts. Cheaper dropouts, slightly less expensive tubing, but for all intents damned near the same as a Paramount Tourist. Superb OE paint and striping on this one. Maybe rarer than a Paramount? They are still out there!


----------



## cyclingday

SirMike1983 said:


> Big money for a 3-speed, but at least we've gotten to see one. I recall that green 9-speed variation on the CABE awhile back and it also was pretty unique. They would both be really good finds for the person who likes obscure, old Schwinn 3-speeds with fillet brazed frames. Hopefully someone here bought it and we can see it more.




The paint/color on this one was so perfectly suited for such a rare model.
I guess we could call it, the Gold Standard, for Schwinn Three Speeds.


----------



## sarmisluters

Wow !


----------



## cyclingday

Well, the bird is in hand!
I’ll still need to do a final fit and adjust after being packed and shipped, but overall, this bike is in beautiful original condition.
Here’s the backstory on it, from the previous owner.













One other interesting detail that I noticed, is that it has the letters CM stamped underneath the serial number.
Possibly meant to signify it’s designation as a Clubman model?

Pretty Cool!


----------



## Schwinn499

I KNEW IT!


----------



## GTs58

Glad you're the new caretaker @cyclingday ! BA ride.  Here's the bike in the link that rennfaron posted above, CM stamped on the BB.


----------



## sarmisluters

Put on upright bars, get a fedora and sharp Mad Men era clothing and time travel with that bike to the late 50’s to 60’s era. A pipe would be optional. Congratulations Marty !


----------



## Schwinn499

sarmisluters said:


> Put on upright bars, get a fedora and sharp Mad Men era clothing and time travel with that bike to the late 50’s to 60’s era. A pipe would be optional. Congratulations Marty !



Lose the fedora for the nice slick back doo of Dapper Dan man, and the pipe is mandatory, its contents are the option.


----------



## rollfaster

cyclingday said:


> Well, the bird is in hand!
> I’ll still need to do a final fit and adjust after being packed and shipped, but overall, this bike is in beautiful original condition.
> Here’s the backstory on it, from the previous owner.View attachment 1066941
> View attachment 1066938
> 
> View attachment 1066939
> View attachment 1066940
> One other interesting detail that I noticed, is that it has the letters CM stamped underneath the serial number.
> Possibly meant to signify it’s designation as a Clubman model?
> 
> Pretty Cool!



This is great Marty, Congrads!! Will look nice next to your Paramount Tourist.


----------



## s1b

Beautiful bike!!! Awesome


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms

Stellar!! 

And yes, I believe calling this the Gold Standard for Schwinn 3 speeds is totally appropriate. Possibly any 3 speed?.....


----------



## GTs58

This has to be one of the most interesting Schwinn pieces I've seen. Can anyone explain it's existence? The C-16 Clubman and C-15 Continental models were supposedly discontinued after the 1953 model year and the C-18 Tourist was later discontinued after the 1954 model year. And this 1955 Clubman is still using the tapered stand. 😲


----------



## SirMike1983

I swear, "never say 'never' " with these 40s - 50s lighweights.


----------



## juvela

-----

in looking at the detail images from the ebay listing one thing noticed which seems slightly odd is the three threads showing on the adjustable bottom bracket cup

this suggests that the black oxide spindle which is in there is a replacement

one would expect the OEM spindle make the outer face of the adjustable cup to come out flush with the outer face of the lock ring

-----


----------



## GTs58

No serial number on the left rear drop out so the said Date of manufacture of this piece has most likely been an incorrect guess! The serial is under the crank and being it starts with a U, that would make it earlier than a late 1955 U serial number that was stamped on the drop out. The higher numbered U serial numbers on the BB that have shown up had 1949 dated SA hubs. So the mis-dated production of this piece clears up the question of how this could have been built after Schwinn stopped the Clubman and Continental production at the end of the 1953.


----------



## Oilit

GTs58 said:


> No serial number on the left rear drop out so the said Date of manufacture of this piece has most likely been an incorrect guess! The serial is under the crank and being it starts with a U, that would make it earlier than a late 1955 U serial number that was stamped on the drop out. The higher numbered U serial numbers on the BB that have shown up had 1949 dated SA hubs. So the mis-dated production of this piece clears up the question of how this could have built after Schwinn stopped the Clubman and Continental production at the end of the 1953.
> 
> View attachment 1624514



I hadn't made that connection, good catch!


----------

